
JavaScript (and Node.js) Continues to Eat the World - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/presence-product-group/javascript-and-node-js-continue-to-eat-the-world-d41918a0615b
======
tracker1
WRT one of the later comments on "callback hell" .. Although it isn't free,
async functions (await) combined with Promises leads to some relatively level
code, and pretty easy to reason about and understand... even if getting Babel
into your team's build chain is like pulling teeth.

I've been a pretty big fan of JS for a very long time, and I'm glad to see it
see the growth and maturity that it has in the past 7 years. The tooling
although still somewhat fragmented is better than ever. I do think it'll be a
few more years before things start to come together around fewer more
successful options, not to mention working better with other web platforms.

Today, it's difficult to compose a web project without Node/npm for at least
the tooling. And I really wouldn't want to. What came before was a barely
functioning mess.... What we have now is a well functioning mess, with a lot
of options. It'll come together, and I'm looking forward to it.

I'm still hoping to find a reason/opportunity to use go or rust for something
though.

